# Geese and wind



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Do geese always land facing into the wind. This afternoon I set up decoys and blind with my back to the wind. About an hour later the wind switched to the aposite direction. Geese would come in, circle, and try land behind me. By the time I got out of blind and turned they were out of range. Should I have turned my blind? How about decoys?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

YES turn the blind unless the wind is like nothing they will always land into the wind. Turn the deeks!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Should have flipped it around.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah, geese, all birds ALWAYS, land into the wind, they have to, just like a plane takeoff and lands into the wind so do all birds!! yeah u shouda turned at the very least ur blind and probably ur decoys to make the landing zone to accopany the new wind direction
Good lUck


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I "try" to avoid this by setting the spread so that it can be used in any wind direction. By quickly moving a few dekes from one side to another changes everything. I set up the bulk of the spread in a line with the wind and then finish it right before shooting time. I am sure we have all seen the wind do a 180 right before the geese leave the roost.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You should have turned both- Geese will pretty much always land into the wind, sometimes they will scoot in from the side tho


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Birds ALWAYS land and take off into the wind unless it is barely blowing. This is precisely why you set up for side shots instead of always having the wind at your back, then you don't have to worry about the wind. In almost every geographic region the wind will come from two main directions...the prevailing flow, and the upslope flow (opposite of prevailing). Here in CO that is NW, and ESE. When we use layouts we set the blinds perpendicular to the wind direction, and shoot the geese from the side because you never have to worry about moving the spread or blinds, plus you let them get a little upwind of your position and you have better shots and a much better chance of getting more than one shot off. The down side is that the blind doors want to come back down on you if the wind is really blowing, but I zip tie a weight to the door and it flies right out of your way against the wind. Hope this helps you out!!
HM


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

place your blind so you can shoot out to the side if they decide to "slip" to the side of your dekes. If you are a right hand shoter then you can swing your gun from 1:00 to 7:00 very easily. I always place righthand shooters on the left side of the spread and lefties on the right hand side. If the wind is less than 5-7 mph then they may land in anyway the feel safe. WIND IS YOUR GREATEST FRIEND in goose hunting. When the wind reaches 8-10 mph then they have to commit to your spread from one direction only.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*In the words of the Byrds; For every season, turn, turn, turn!
Good luck
Dan*_


----------

